# Windows 7 (seven) RC1 FR + Bootcamp



## unitednowhere (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je me permet de créer un topic car je n'en ai vu aucun traitant de mon problème.

Windows 7 RC1 étant de sortie et en français, je viens de l'installer sur mon Macbook unibody, les drivers bootcamp ne se lancent pas directement, il faut modifier certains fichiers pour reussir à les installer.
Après installation, tout marche correctement et en francais, sauf le clavier apple et le trackpad, impossible de les configurer. De plus, lorsque l'on selectionne "redémarrer sous mac", le macbook reboot sous windows... Obligé de maitenir alt au démarrage.

De plus, même en version 2.1, le tableau de bord ne contient aucune option sur clavier/trackpad.

Avez-vous constaté des problèmes similaires? Si oui, avez-vous une solution?

Merci d'avance, bon courage à tous ceux qui se lancent!


----------



## paikan_hck (5 Mai 2009)

Salut,

je pense l'installer la semaine prochaine (pas le temps avant)...
mais j'ai deja une partition XP via BootCamp.
Comment faire pour etablir une 3eme partition? :rose:

Merci.

ps: quand tu parles de modifier des fichiers? c'est quoi?


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mai 2009)

Idem je n'aurais pas le temps courage de l'installer les jours qui viennent...
Je peux pas t'aider pour les drivers... Pour le redémarrage, est-tu bien aller dans les pref système sous MacOSX et dans la partie démarrage pour choisir OSX ?

Pour ceux qui veulent télécharger la RC de W7 c'est ici


----------



## TheWildman (5 Mai 2009)

salut, switcher depuis 1 an sur iMac, je viens de lancer bootcamp et d'installer Windows 7 RC1 7100 cette après midi. Tout s'est bien passé sauf que 1 fois sur le bureau windows, j'insère le dvd leopard, et le prog bootcamp pour windows bug, impossible de l'installer / je télécharge bootcamp 2.1 pour vista (228mo), je veux lancer l'installation mais rien ne se passe / y a t'il quelque chose de précis à faire pour résoudre le pb ?


----------



## Glamurous (6 Mai 2009)

j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait metre seven en langue UK et metre le dvd de lepoard et sa marche aprés je n'ai pas encore essayé je vien juste de l'installé et je suis rester à peine 10min dessus telement c naz lol

je l'ai pris juste pour jouer


----------



## rizoto (6 Mai 2009)

telecharger en version FR cette nuit. Je l'essaierai ce soir


----------



## unitednowhere (6 Mai 2009)

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à galérer avec les drivers bootcamp.

TheWildman, télécharge le patch bootcamp de limo, ca marche ensuite.

Pour ca il faut extraire le dossier "bootcamp" du dvd sur le bureau windows et remplacer les 2 fichiers donnés dans le patch.

Ce système permet d'installer les drivers bootcamp mais le clavier Apple n'est toujours pas reconnu...


----------



## rizoto (6 Mai 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Je vois que je suis pas le seul à galérer avec les drivers bootcamp.
> 
> TheWildman, télécharge le patch bootcamp de limo, ca marche ensuite.
> 
> ...


C'est quoi le patch bootcamp de limo?


----------



## paikan_hck (6 Mai 2009)

est ce que quelqu'un saurait (et dans ce cas pourrait m'expliquer) comment on peut mettre un triple boot via bootcamp (OSX/XP/7) car Bootcamp ne veut pas gerer (tout du moins, pas avec mes connaissances...) le triple...


----------



## rootzy (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon premier message mais fidèle lecteur quotidien de MacGé, je profite donc d'un probleme pour m'inscrire sur le forum... et les autres 

Je suis tout triste de pas pouvoir tester cette derniere mouture de 7.

Donc dans les faits

- je crée ma partition,
- je boot sur le dvd w7 fr
- linstallation se prépare ("Chargement programme d'installation")
et là... - un des pilotes du lecteur cd est manquant

Je cherche dans le cd mais aucunes solutions

Je test sur Parallels... même problème

Pleaaassseee heeellpppp

Bonne aprem


----------



## oligo (6 Mai 2009)

Alors, d'après ce que j'ai lu, il faut "trouver" en torrent un boot camp 2.0 64 bits, l'installer et appliquer la màj 2.1...
ça fonctionnerais à ce qu'il parraît


----------



## skystef (6 Mai 2009)

Glamurous a dit:


> j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait metre seven en langue UK et metre le dvd de lepoard et sa marche aprés je n'ai pas encore essayé je vien juste de l'installé et je suis rester à peine 10min dessus telement c naz lol
> 
> je l'ai pris juste pour jouer


 

Pour installer Boot Camp avec le CD de Léopard, il y a cette astuce: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1842538&start=0



> To get this to work, one must copy the whole bootcamp dir from the Leopard DVD to the hard drive. Then open the Bootcamp.msi in an msi editor, like Orca (*http://www.technipages.com/download-orca-msi-editor.html*), or something similar, and remove the LaunchCondition table (right click -> drop table), then save and close Orca.


 
Il faut éditer BootCamp.msi avec un éditeur (ORCA marche bien) et supprimer la ligne LaunchCondition. Ensuite BootCamp s'installe. Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre la mise à jour 2.1 après. Personellement, Windows 7 et BootCamp 2.0 chez moi sur un MacBook de 2006 (avec la GMA 950  ) et ça fonctionne "bien"....


----------



## max-zed (6 Mai 2009)

Apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul à me poser la question d'un triple bootcamp OSX / XP / Seven, mais je pense malgré tout que cela reste impossible. Je pense qu'il faut faire un bootcamp sur le second OS que l'on veut vraiment garder (dans mon cas XP) et tester seven sur un parallel desktop ou ou un autre logiciel du même genre. 

J'avais déjà cherché il y a plusieurs mois pour faire un triple bootcamp OSX / XP et Ubuntu mais déjà à l'époque, je n'avais pas trouvé de réponse. 

Quand au problème du topic en question, j'avais testé Seven en beta il y a quelques mois de ça, avec bootcamp et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir connu de problèmes de clavier ou de trackpad. La bêta était en anglais, j'avais eu des problèmes de reconnaissance de la carte son (driver inconnu), mais rien d'autre


----------



## TheWildman (6 Mai 2009)

C'est dingue çà, je viens effectivement de modifier mon emplacement de France à UK, et l'installation de Bootcamp 2.0 du DVD leopard se met en marche, 2 messages d'avertissement concernant des pb de compatibilité , j'ai du son maintenant, je reboot , et je vois si je passe à BC 2.1


----------



## Elendael (7 Mai 2009)

J'ai pour ma part un sérieux problème avec les pilotes BootCamp sous Windows 7 en 64-bits.
Je possède un MBP Unibody 2,53Ghz et si l'installation des pilotes via le DVD de MacOS X se passe sans souci une fois la langue changée en Anglais UK, j'ai toujours ce problème de raccourcis clavier en F1-F12.

De plus, le mapping du clavier ne correspond pas alors que lors de ma première tentative d'installation de Seven (migration Vista 32 bits vers Seven 32 bits), je n'avais pas le problème...

Si l'un d'entre vous a des suggestions, je suis preneur


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Mai 2009)

J'avais aussi des problèmes avec la RC 64 bits, du coup j'ai installé la version 32 bits qui tourne nickel


----------



## oligo (7 Mai 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai toujours le problème des touches F1 F12 qui ne fonctionnent pas... Et pas d'Eject non plus...:rateau:
C'est fou que juste changer les propriétés régionales puisse réussir

Sinon l'OS est pas mal! Je l'ai DL en 32 et 64 bits, mais je trouve un peu lourd la 64 bits... Et puis il faut des pilotes WHQL signés numériquement ou un truc comme ça... 

Et aussi, on perd le son quand on fait la MAJ en 2.1... JE suis pas très malin, car mon CD de léopard est en 10.5.5 avec déjà Boot Camp en 2.1, mais j'ai trouvé malin d'installer la MAJ en pensant que ça résoudrait le problème du clavier:rose::rose:

Voilà! Si des gens ont d'autres questions, je me suis pris la tête toute la journée hier avec ça, donc je suis un peu au courant des choses!!


----------



## paikan_hck (7 Mai 2009)

toujours dans mon idee du triple boot.
serait il possible, d'augmenter la taille de la partition allouée a XP (32go, limitée par le FAT32) via un passage en NTFS (OSX n'a pas besoin d'aller voir ce qui se passe sur la partition Windows) et ensuite augmenter la taille de cette partition (via utilitaire disque) a 50Go par exemple (7 ayant besoin d'au moins 16go en version 32bits) et reformater cette partition via Partition Magic puis installer 7 sur la nouvelle.

Quid du boot??


----------



## oligo (7 Mai 2009)

paikan_hck a dit:


> toujours dans mon idee du triple boot.
> serait il possible, d'augmenter la taille de la partition allouée a XP (32go, limitée par le FAT32) via un passage en NTFS (OSX n'a pas besoin d'aller voir ce qui se passe sur la partition Windows) et ensuite augmenter la taille de cette partition (via utilitaire disque) a 50Go par exemple (7 ayant besoin d'au moins 16go en version 32bits) et reformater cette partition via Partition Magic puis installer 7 sur la nouvelle.
> 
> Quid du boot??



Héhé... Voici un chouette petit tuto pour un triple boot OSX/XP/LINUX, mais je pense que si tu met 7 à la place de ubuntu, ça devrait fonctionner!!


----------



## unitednowhere (7 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est quoi le patch bootcamp de limo?



Google -> http://www.speedyshare.com/404462147.html



TheWildman a dit:


> C'est dingue çà, je viens effectivement de modifier mon emplacement de France à UK, et l'installation de Bootcamp 2.0 du DVD leopard se met en marche, 2 messages d'avertissement concernant des pb de compatibilité , j'ai du son maintenant, je reboot , et je vois si je passe à BC 2.1



Comment tu changes la région?



skystef a dit:


> Pour installer Boot Camp avec le CD de Léopard, il y a cette astuce: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1842538&start=0
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut éditer BootCamp.msi avec un éditeur (ORCA marche bien) et supprimer la ligne LaunchCondition. Ensuite BootCamp s'installe. Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre la mise à jour 2.1 après. Personellement, Windows 7 et BootCamp 2.0 chez moi sur un MacBook de 2006 (avec la GMA 950  ) et ça fonctionne "bien"....



Avec cette technique ton clavier et le son marchent avec Windows 7 RC installée en FRANCAIS? Merci


----------



## rizoto (7 Mai 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Google -> http://www.speedyshare.com/404462147.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso, 

Je n'ai pas utilise bootcamp.

J'ai simplement installer les pilotes nvidia et les pilotes realtek (pour le son) téléchargés sur les sites respectifs.


----------



## paikan_hck (7 Mai 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Héhé... Voici un chouette petit tuto pour un triple boot OSX/XP/LINUX, mais je pense que si tu met 7 à la place de ubuntu, ça devrait fonctionner!!


ok, merci.

je vais regarder ca ce soir...


----------



## Elendael (7 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Perso,
> 
> Je n'ai pas utilise bootcamp.
> 
> J'ai simplement installer les pilotes nvidia et les pilotes realtek (pour le son) téléchargés sur les sites respectifs.



Je suis curieux de savoir si tes raccourcis claviers fonctionnent correctement, si tu as l'occasion de vérifier.
Merci d'avance


----------



## unitednowhere (7 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Perso,
> 
> Je n'ai pas utilise bootcamp.
> 
> J'ai simplement installer les pilotes nvidia et les pilotes realtek (pour le son) téléchargés sur les sites respectifs.



Et pour le clavier tu fais comment? Essayes le "@" par exemple... ^^


----------



## rizoto (7 Mai 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Et pour le clavier tu fais comment? Essayes le "@" par exemple... ^^



Bah, j'utilise un clavier microsoft externe. J'ai donc installe les drivers du clavier....


----------



## yvesc (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé la RC sur mon MacBook, sans modifier Bootcamp. Il y a un truc qui avait été signalé il y a plusieurs semaines sur le forum de MacGé.
Pour éviter l'erreur 2229 il faut se faire passer pour un utilisateur anglais UK (clavier et disposition), procéder à l'instal de Bootcamp et revenir ensuite en français.
http://communautes-numeriques.net/content/WindowsSeven.aspx
Salutations


----------



## TheWildman (7 Mai 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Google -> http://www.speedyshare.com/404462147.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas dans le panneau de config / options régionales et tu modifies ta position à English (United Kingdom)


----------



## unitednowhere (7 Mai 2009)

TheWildman a dit:


> Tu vas dans le panneau de config / options régionales et tu modifies ta position à English (United Kingdom)



Merci, je vais essayer ça (en fait j'ai viré ma partition bootcamp donc faut tout réinstaller c'est un peu pénible). Avec cette méthode le panneau de config bootcamp est complet meme en francais? Les touches de luminosité et son marchent?

PS: Drivers en 2.1 ou 2.0?


----------



## berenice2 (7 Mai 2009)

bonjours j ai tenté d installer windows 7 par boot camp sur un i mac blanc intel
Le début de l installation se passe sans problème avec création d une partition, début d installation de Windows 7 RC FR, redemarrage , reredemarrage , mais arrivé a la premiere ouverture de W7 l ordinateur plante avec une magnifique page bleu d erreur fatale habituelle sous Windows , puis redemarrage en mode sans echec avec ou sans reseau impossible
Malges une deuxieme tentative complete, meme echec....
J ai chercher, mais n ai retrouvé aucune information sur ce bug
Je cherche une bonne äme pour m aider
Merci


----------



## TheWildman (8 Mai 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer ça (en fait j'ai viré ma partition bootcamp donc faut tout réinstaller c'est un peu pénible). Avec cette méthode le panneau de config bootcamp est complet meme en francais? Les touches de luminosité et son marchent?
> 
> PS: Drivers en 2.1 ou 2.0?




En étant passé sous UK j'ai pu installer les drivers 2.0 , j'avais du son, pour la luminosité j'ai pas vérifié  / je suis quand même passé à 2.1 et c'est toujours bon ........

Berenice2, je ne saurais malheureusement t'aider :rose:


----------



## Glamurous (8 Mai 2009)

je vien de faire la manip que j'avai dit il y a quelque jour, changer la langue et j'ai installé parfaitement les pilotes de bootcamp, mon sons marche internet aussi etc j'ai juste un probleme je trouve pas le moyen de faire un clic droit lol


----------



## Pahra (8 Mai 2009)

Bien le bonjour.

J'ai aussi tenté d'installer le morceau sur mon MB noir. Suite au soucis d'installation des drivers Boot Camp 2.0, j'ai tenté la modification de fichiers comme cité dans les précédents post, la modification de langue et de localisation n'ayant m'été d'aucun remède. Tout c'est alors bien déroulé, j'ai même pu passer en BC 2.1. 

Le MacBook répond parfaitement, le clavier est pleinement opérationnel (luminosité, son, eject, @). N'utilisant que très peu la cam, je ne peux pas vous donner un avis sur la chose. 

Par contre, je rencontre un autre soucis, mon disque dur externe de chez MacWay ne se monte pas. Il est bien détecté par le système, vu qu'il me propose de le démonter en toute sécurité. J'ai tenté en FireWire et en USB, rien n'y fait. Ne possédant comme autre support de stockage qu'une clé USB (qui elle est reconnue), je ne peux pas dire si ce problème est réccurent avec d'autres disques externes. C'est un boitier SilverTouch. Quelqu'un à un avis sur la question? 

Merci bien.


----------



## Tarul (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

puisqu'on a l'air de s'enflammer pour tester windows 7 sur bootcamp (ou sur un logiciel de virtualisation), je me permet de rappeler quelques petites :

N'oubliez pas de faire un backup de vos données (mac et windows) avant de vous lancer dans l'aventure
windows 7 n'étant pas finalisé, il est normal d'avoir des problèmes. C'est d'ailleurs le but de cette RC publique
et apple n'ayant pas sortit de nouveaux drivers à jour pour ce dernier, la bidouille est donc de mise



Testeurs de windows seven, vous pouvez aussi faire un fil ou vous pourriez exprimer vos avis et comparer seven à d'autres os.

Bons tests.


----------



## bolei (8 Mai 2009)

Pour avoir un clavier mac fonctionnelle sous W7 c'est par ici: http://www.spacetitox.info/Spacetitox_index.html

Ca marche nickel chez moi ! 

Cordialement,


----------



## Elendael (8 Mai 2009)

Est-ce que ça résoud réellement les problèmes de touche fonctions pour la luminosité et le son par exemple ?


----------



## Cioranes (8 Mai 2009)

Ben moi, dans le même genre de galère que vous.
Le patch Limo m'a pas vraiment aidé, mais le drop de la table LauchCondition par Orca si.
Cela dit, j'avais toujours les problèmes trackpad-clavier, alors j'ai tout simplement lancé les pilotes x64 un par un en "troubleshot compatibility" en mode vista sp2, et ils se sont tous gentiment installés.
Depuis tout marche impec.
(il faut pour le click droit faire la mise à jour apple)


----------



## asano (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout récent switcher que je suis (mois dernier), j'ai téléchargé et installé Windows 7 RC Fr mardi dernier sur mon Macbook Pro 15" 2,53 Ghz.

Comme beaucoup j'ai eu du mal à faire marcher les drivers bootcamp et je cherche encore un driver pour le clavier.

Mais le soucis qui demeure chez moi, c'est sous Mac que je l'ai. Normalement en passant par les préférences système, puis Démarrage, on devrait pouvoir avec le choix entre le DD Mac et le DD Windows.

Chez moi je visualise bien le DD Mac, mais en lieu et place de celui de Windows, j'ai un truc du style "Démarrage en réseau" avec un point d'interrogation. 

Une idée pour corriger ce bug ?

Merci.


----------



## enjoypolo (9 Mai 2009)

Je trouve ca con que le support HFS ne soit pas encore adapte. Il y a une solution qui consiste a mettre un nom au lecteur HFS, mais je comprend pas comment le faire ....
Solution 

http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/1458-macdrive-7-doesnt-work-windows-7-a.html

Seulement, dans PAragon, mon boutton "Assign a drive letter" est grise, donc pas selectionable ...  si vous avez des soluces, merci !

PS : biensur, j'ai essayer "toutes" les soluces qui me sont sous la main : a savoir modification du MSI de macdrive 7.2.6, hfsexplorer, nada ....


----------



## unitednowhere (9 Mai 2009)

Bon bah chez moi nada, j'ai tout essayé, installation du patch de langue de spacetitox.info, changement de la langue pour installation de bootcamp, remplacement du fichier msi, rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours pas le clavier Apple, je crois que je vais lacher l'affaire et attendre des drivers Apple certifiés Windows 7.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Salut , j'ai testé windows 7 via bootcamp et j'ai installé tous les pilotes à la main , il est fluide et est réellement très bon


----------



## rizoto (10 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , j'ai testé windows 7 via bootcamp et j'ai installé tous les pilotes à la main , il est fluide et est réellement très bon



Clavier, webcam inclus?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Non , je n'ai rien trouvé pour le clavier et la webcam....

Mais je m'en fous un peu , ce que je voulais tester était les nouvelles fonctionnalitées et l'interface 

De plus , je connais le clavier pc donc ça ne me derangeait pas...


----------



## MacWalden (11 Mai 2009)

Salut les enfants,

moi j'ai installé Windows 7 RC en anglais 32bits (craignant les incompatibiltés si version 64), et ca marche bien. J'ai installé la langue clavier et tout en anglais et installé les pilotes Bootcamp du DVD de Leopard (msg d'erreur concernant l'incompatibilité mais l'install va au bout), puis ai tout repassé en francais (sauf l'OS en anglais of course xD)
J'ai cpdt qques pb :
- dans Leopard, quand je veux redémarrer sur 7, dans l'icone démarrage des pref systèmes, la partition 7 n'apparaît pas : je dois alors faire comme si je redémarre Leo et puis appuyer sur alt pour passer à 7.
- impossible de redémarrer 7, car systèmatiquement, qd par ex je dois le redémarrer dans le cadre d'une mise à jour, l'ordi redémarre sur Leo
- j'ai voulu tester le mode XP ; aucun pb d'installation concernant le système virtuel. Néanmoins, j'installe un jeu (Anno 1701, incompatible avec 7 en raison de la protection contre le piratage) via le mode XP, l'install se passe au poil, mais quand je veux démarrer le jeu, celui-ci ne répond pas : rien ne se passe... Bref impossible de jouer.
- quand je repasse de 7 à Leo, une fois arrivé sur le second, le ventilo s'affole qques secondes, puis se calme. J'ai aussi un pb de trackpad : le mode "touché" marche pu au bout de qques minutes, je suis obligé d'appuyer normalement. Il faut alors redémarrer Leo pour que ca remarche. Vous avez le même truc ?

Voilà pour les principaux pb, sans doute liés au fait que nous soyons face à une version beta...

Sinon, pour ceux que ca intéresse, j'ai installé la demo du fameux Crysis sur 7 (j'ai le MacBook Alu 2.4Ghz et 4GB de Ram, mais 3GB utilisé par Windows) : détails sur moyen, le ventilo tourne comme un fou, c'est pas super fluide, mais tout à fait jouable ! Sans doute, la puissance graphique qui manque...

J'ai fini xD


----------



## Cioranes (11 Mai 2009)

Bon... Tous les pilotes peuvent s'installer un par un (mode compatibilité), et oui, même ceux du clavier et de l'isight. 

J'ai par contre le problème du trackpad qui ne fait plus de taper-cliquer lorsque je reviens sur Léo après Windows, mais ça je l'ai toujours eu avec Bootcamp, même sous xp. Pas la peine de redémarrer par contre, il suffit d'aller dans les préférences trackpad et de recocher.


----------



## enjoypolo (12 Mai 2009)

J'imagine qu'il n'y a toujours pas de probleme pour remedier a la reconaissance des lecteurs HFS par Macdrive ou autre software ....


----------



## Fabricehfl (12 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum je suis un novice dans le monde Mac mais je connais trés bien le monde du PC j'ai installer windows 7 sur mon IMAC et j'ai eu le même souci que vous avec mes pilote et surtout avec mon clavier MAC. J'ai cherché et trouver peut être une solution qui pourras tous vous aidez.

Dans le gestionnaire de compte de Windows 7 j'ai modiifer les parametre de controle de compte utilisateur je l'ai mis au niveau "ne jamais m'avertir" et j'ai ensuite passer le boot camp patch LIMO et tous fonctionne. Clavier et la sélection du boot au démarrage.

Si cela peut vous aidez bonne soiré à vous.


----------



## sharkouil (14 Mai 2009)

Salut, je me suis offert un mac book la semaine dernière et rien ne fonctionne comme je le souhaite, je suis presque dépité ...

en effet, je voudrais installer une partition windows sur mon ordinateur mais impossible.
J'essaie de mettre windows 7 mais rien à faire il me dis qu'il n'y a pas de disque insérer. Pourtant, j'ai télécharger le version RC sur internet, g créé une image CD sur le bureau mais mon mac ne la prend en considération
Es ce que quelqu1 pourrait me dire quoi faire...

je suis obligé d'avoir une partion windows pour un logiciel et c orrible d'avoir un bo mac book à la maison et de devoir le laisser de coté
help


----------



## rizoto (14 Mai 2009)

sharkouil a dit:


> Salut, je me suis offert un mac book la semaine dernière et rien ne fonctionne comme je le souhaite, je suis presque dépité ...
> 
> en effet, je voudrais installer une partition windows sur mon ordinateur mais impossible.
> J'essaie de mettre windows 7 mais rien à faire il me dis qu'il n'y a pas de disque insérer. Pourtant, j'ai télécharger le version RC sur internet, g créé une image CD sur le bureau mais mon mac ne la prend en considération
> ...



Il faut une partition windows pour installer windows ou alors il te faut le virtualiser mais dans ce cas, tu n'es pas sur le bon sujet, ici c'est windows seven + bootcamp.


----------



## JeffBook (11 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je vous écrit depuis W7 sur mon MacBook Alu 2ghz.

Je suis en version 64 bits, j'ai installé bootcamp après l'avoir modifié avec le logiciel ORCA comme expliqué dans un des premiers posts.

Cependant le clavier ne fonctionne toujours pas, quelqu'un a t'il réussi ?
ce que j'aimerai c'est avoir accès aux commandes pour la luminosité, le son etc..

J'avais cru comprendre que certains utilisateurs y étaient arrivés ?

Si quelqu'un aurait une solution... je suis tout ouie.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## yff13 (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé windows 7 64 bits sur ma partition bootcamp. Impossible d'installer les drivers bootcamp !

Voilà le message que je reçois :

"Bootcamp x64 is unsupported on this computer model".

j'utilise un iMac 24" 3.06 Ghz.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

C'est normal : les drivers sont concus pour vista et xp


----------



## redtox (12 Juin 2009)

en passent win 7 rc1 en mode US tout marche sauf le driver clavier y faut jongler
REDTOX

PSar contre j'ai pas réussi à utiliser la partition bootcamp Win 7 avec vmware ou parallels


----------



## Cioranes (13 Juin 2009)

Ma partition bootcamp Win7 marche très bien avec VmWare, même s'il lui faut une bonne minute pour démarrer, et une dizaine de redimensionnement de fenetre.
Je l'ai définie comme Windows server 2008.


----------



## redtox (25 Juin 2009)

unitednowhere a dit:


> Et pour le clavier tu fais comment? Essayes le "@" par exemple... ^^



pour @ : alt+à


----------



## Dante-- (6 Octobre 2009)

de mon côté, je voulais install seven pour pouvoir jouer à Aion up: je vous le conseil ) mais j'arrivais pas à install les drivers ...

je suis allé faire un tour du côté de touslesdrivers.com ... j'en ai trouvé un pour la carte graph, et la celle interne ... 

j'arrivais à jouer, pas de soucis, mais problème de son ! ainsi qu'un drôle de problème au niveau de certaines lettres une fois que j'étais IG uniquement (à, é, è, ect) et évidemment, pas d'éject, pas de modification de luminosité ... enfin F1-11

j'ai donc tenté la combine avec la ligne à effacer, et, ho merveil, du son au redémarrage ...
les F1-11 réagissent presque parfaitement

mais maintenant je n'arrive plus à lancer mon jeu -_- ... apparemment un problème de paramètre graphique.

et le must, c'est que je ne peux même plus éjecter le dvd, que je passe par le bouton, ou par la windows


----------



## giabicone (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

lors de la tentative d'installation de Windows 7 officiel, via boot camp, la première question posée à l'écran est :

1 -
2-

choose boot disk ?

Rien n'est accepté par le clavier...

Quelqu'un a-til vu cela ??

Merci


----------



## discolan (10 Novembre 2009)

giabicone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> lors de la tentative d'installation de Windows 7 officiel, via boot camp, la première question posée à l'écran est :
> 
> ...


Oui 
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/windows-7-no-bootable-263779.html
Et chercher ma réponse


----------



## Chris1201 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai essayé d'installer W7 si ce n'est que lorsque je le lance, il me dit que les partitions de mes disques ne sont pas formater en NTFS. Pourquoi est ce que Apple ne le fait pas automatiquement quand il partitione mon disque sur BootCamp ?

Autre chose, j'ai un CD key quand j'ai acheté W7 pro x82, est ce que je peux l'utiliser pour installer un CD avec la version x64 ?

Je vous remercie pour les réponses !


----------

